# How long can I leave paint in an airless sprayer?



## weatheredwood (Aug 9, 2007)

I want to do 2 coats in one day. There is a 4 hour dry time between coats. It wouldn't be the full 4 hours as I can start painting at my start point before then. How long can I leave the paint in the sprayer? Is there anything I need to do (remove tip, etc.)? I was just going to cover the paint pail with wet rags.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

Assuming you're not spraying epoxy or some other product that is time sensitive, you're ok to let it sit for just 4 hrs. I drop the gun in a pail of water when i have downtime and cover the pail with a damp rag as you mentioned. I left my sprayer loaded over night couple of times, which i hate to do, and it was quickdry 4308 Devoe without a issue.


----------



## rml63 (Jan 29, 2016)

That was the advantage I saw about having a regular sprayer over say a graco proshot is that you can leave the paint in the sprayer for at least some time. 

Since you can imerse the gun and cover the pail with rags. I think the proshot would have to be cleaned between coats, but ofcourse I guess that cleaning would be less time consuming than a full airless sprayer.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

rml63 said:


> That was the advantage I saw about having a regular sprayer over say a graco proshot is that you can leave the paint in the sprayer for at least some time.
> 
> Since you can imerse the gun and cover the pail with rags. I think the proshot would have to be cleaned between coats, but ofcourse I guess that cleaning would be less time consuming than a full airless sprayer.


Not sure if they all do but my Graco Truecoat Pro II came with a lid so one can store the material in it. Having a spare cup just for cleaning solvent is better also.

I also have the Graco 1 gallon pressure pot backpack kit which came with an second adapter for a different Graco handheld. I used it to make a setup where I attach the gun right to my wash tub faucet for power flushing water based materials which makes clean ups much faster.


----------

